# Onsite CES Report: Wrap-up PART ONE



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*CES Report - Post-Show Wrap-up and additions*

Yesterday was the last day of CES, with a number of folks traveling home as well.

Preliminary attendance figures indicate more than 140,000 tech industry folks attended CES 2011. For those of us on the ground there, this comes as no surprise - foot traffic in the various locations was clearly the highest seen during the past 3 years. Of note - more than 30,000 attendees came from outside the United States. (See photos)

*Circling back to some specific points of interest:*

*Entropic* (see photos) - this key partner with DirecTV continues to demonstrate their role in the expansion of the home viewing experience with new products and technology.

At CES 2011, MoCA 2.0 was introduced, with the release of products expected later this year.

MoCA 2.0 fundamentally delivers *twice* the performance power of existing connectivity for whole-home video/audio distribution of content. New hardware that is MoCA compliant will be *backward compatible*. Entropic is driving the MoCA 2.0 standard to the market on many fronts, in terms of both technology and products.

In addition to DirecTV, Dish and Comcast also intend to leverage MoCA 2.0 technology in their future products and infrastructure.

*CONTINUE TO PART TWO*


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting stuff, and let me personally thank you!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Interesting stuff, and let me personally thank you!


Welcome...and glad to share.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you HD!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As a side note....the *Entropic* staff are always very, very nice to speak with each year at CES. They also take the time to share information, which we pass on (as allowed).


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Many thanks to all you guys that attended and for bringing us all this information.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As a side note....the *Entropic* staff are always very, very nice to speak with each year at CES. They also take the time to share information, which we pass on (as allowed).


Agreed.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the great reports, hdtvfan0001 and all who attended.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Groundhog45 said:


> Thanks for the great reports, hdtvfan0001 and all who attended.


Glad to share.

This year was the best one I've seen the past 3, not only in terms of attendance and displays from manufacturers, but also information.

Also had some onsite fun and took plenty of pix (a number of which we've shared).

My 16GB memory card in the camera used <1GB for all 3 days there on 225+ photos, as well as about 5 minutes of HD video. That was a bit of a surprise as well.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My 16GB memory card in the camera used <1GB for all 3 days there on 225+ photos, as well as about 5 minutes of HD video. That was a bit of a surprise as well.


Are you going to post those pictures or videos anywhere?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Glad to share.
> 
> This year was the best one I've seen the past 3, not only in terms of attendance and displays from manufacturers, but also information.
> 
> ...


Well, just shoot RAW, and leave the video on accidentally!

A big thanks to you, and Doug, and really, the whole crew that was there. The Entropic guys are great, and I learned a lot from them, and other vendors, and it's easy to say it was my best ever CES..... as it was my first.

From overcast Northern CA.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Are you going to post those pictures or videos anywhere?


A number have been.... 

Only a few more are left for release at this time....but they'll surface. 

I shot all my photos in 10MP RAW and JPEG concurrently (a neat capability). More important...they needed to be watermarked/trademarked prior to posting.

As for video...have some of that too..but those are huge files.

Whatever can/should be published has been to date, or will be in the future.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As for video...have some of that too..but those are huge files.


YouTube.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> YouTube.


YouTube....what's that? !rolling


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for trekking all that way to get this info for us!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

xmguy said:


> Thanks guys for trekking all that way to get this info for us!


Glad to share.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nicely done man!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Nicely done man!


You missed a good one...see ya "next year".


----------

